# Bare Naked and Glass Husky Glows



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Got a few more glow lures done. This time I wraped some Bare Nakeds and Glass Huskys in glow. Gives them a slight frosty look, but still allows the prism tape to show thru. Added some color to a few. 

I also did these with both UV and glow pigments to enhance the effect on these. Glow base coat, UV in the clear.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Nice baits. Have you noticed how Rapala has 'cheaped out' on the new baits. They are now painting the eyes on instead of the nice 3D eyes, and using silver as the gill paint?


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea Rapala went down hill a bit on the glass baits....


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice. I powder painted quite a bit of my gear mixing UV, glow and holo glitter and the results should be effective in any conditions.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, I didn't even notice that. They are painted on now. Most likely for the best. They probably would want $10 for them if they kept the eyes.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Eye's cost a nickel a pair at the discount they would enjoy, more like a penny a piece. They probably just played down to the competition. Look at a Reef Runner, the eye's are surely pad printed, not even painted.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Neat stuff DR.

I looked at my old HJ glass ones and Het is right. I didn't even notice it.

I love that glow stuff. You would think it would have to make a difference in low light conditions! I bought some of the glow in the dark blue stuff but have not tried it yet. I got so locked up thinking about the UV spectrum thing I had to walk away and clear my head.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I have always enjoyed my best success on the Gold Deep Huskies which have a standard painted eye...

Ill let you know this year cause Ive painted up probaly 50 deep huskies...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

nice work...where do you buy the glow in the dark paints?


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

House of Kolar makes a glow clear...Im not real sold on the idea personally...


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> nice work...where do you buy the glow in the dark paints?


 I got mine from the manufacturer in China through a chemical distrubutor I work with at my day job. REAL tight particle size distribution. I tried everywhere on the net and wasn't too happy with what's available out there. Most of the people selling it are real sloppy with the stuff, getting dirt and fuzz in it, and cross contaminating particle sizes. You buy sprayable size and it has big chunks in it that are plastc molding grade. Real good for the airbrush!  Filter it and you lose a bunch of high $$$ pigment. The paints out there with it already in it were real inconsistent. The stuff settles like a rock and I don't think most of them bother mixing it too well before they package the small bottles. And come to find out, the pigment goes bad and loses effectiveness if it sits in solvent or water too long. Best way is to mix it yourself into a clear base as needed. It was fun to experiment with the different kinds, but it's pretty pricey to get bad stuff to work with.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Apparently walleye like radioactive fish...lol


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

CarpetBagger said:


> Apparently walleye like radioactive fish...lol



One of the best areas over here is by the Fermi nuke plant. Hmmmmmmmm????? 

I've had great luck with those discontinued Gander Mountain glow Shad Raps fishing the night bite. At least the green and blue. No luck on the red really. Can't wait to see how my new glow toys work. 

Timed how long this super glow pigment really glows. Most of those "12 hour" glows only really glow 3-6 hours. Charged them last night and the nakeds were still glowing slightly 6 hours later. Solid colored baits that have more pigment on them were still glowing fairly well.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Maybe you should add a charge meter to them...Some nights they might need to be brighter than others...


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

CarpetBagger said:


> Maybe you should add a charge meter to them...Some nights they might need to be brighter than others...



What I do is hang them under the interior LED's while swinging around for the return pass when working an area. Full charge every pass  and no meter needed. Besides, I think the meter would kill the action.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Guess you wont be needing your light to net fish anymore.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I know the "glow" spoons, lures and flashers are key on Ontario when fishing such deep water and in low low light conditions such as night and early a.m. for the King Salmon.


----------

